# Next Bucks Meet **TONIGHT** - Mulberry Bush Nr Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TONIGHT folks  As usual, please bring plenty of change so we can pay the bill in one lump to keep our 20% discount  

Sorry I'm late putting this thread up  Hopefully we can still get a good number though - It's the day after the longest day of the year so plenty of daylight to check out those gleaming TT's 8) Just keep your fingers crossed that this week's weather continues [smiley=sunny.gif]

Same time, same place: 7.15 pm onwards, Thursday 22nd June at the Mulberry Bush, just south of Amersham on the road to Beaconsfield. Handy for the M40 - only about 5 miles from the Beaconsfield junction.

So far we've had people from Bucks, Beds, Berks, Essex, Surrey, West London, Herts and Hants  I'm sure we could get a couple more counties in  Where are all you Oxonites? 

Address for all you sat-navers: 21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754 (It's actually on the A355 main road - not on Magpie Lane, Coleshill as it appears on the map and sat nav systems :roll: )

The food there is excellent, and the staff very helpful.

Look forward to seeing you there if you can make it. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we're all very friendly and don't bite (unless you ask nicely :wink: ) Just come along and have a chat, a bite to eat and loiter in the car park 

Please post your interest here:

NaughTTy
phodge
slineTT
neil millard tt
thebears & Miss Bears
mxb3934
Major Audi Parts Guru
markTT225
TTej
kam
tdk
ttvic
ChilliTT
was
R6B TT
ttsquiff

Any more fancy coming along?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Doh 

And youve also had people from Sunny Essex


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Doh
> 
> And youve also had people from Sunny Essex


Sorry :roll:

Now edited


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

your having a meet on my birthday :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Does that mean you'll be busy elsewhere or are you going to come and celebrate it with us?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me & Mr phodge will be there as usual.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Me & Mr phodge will be there as usual.


Thanks Penny - added to the list


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

FOOTBALL ENGLAND V SWEEDEN


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

was said:


> your having a meet on my birthday :?


Does that mean you'll be bringing the cakes? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> FOOTBALL ENGLAND V SWEEDEN


Damn - Guess I'd better change it then - can't see that many coming if England are playing that night :?

Any objections to me changing it to Thursday the 22nd? (don't really want to push it into the next week as we have Poole that week too. )

**EDIT - DATE AMENDED (hope that's not a problem Penny)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Count me in, alone this time, as Donna is busy that day. 
Can someone bring Vag com to show me, as mine does not want to work. 
Hopefully the weather will be better this time.
Can i buy tickets for the National Event from Paul?
See you there
Elias


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

HI PAUL WILL TRY TWO GET THERE THIS TIME. NEIL


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No change it to a Wednesday :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Count me in, alone this time, as Donna is busy that day.
> Can someone bring Vag com to show me, as mine does not want to work.
> Hopefully the weather will be better this time.
> Can i buy tickets for the National Event from Paul?
> ...


On the list Elias.

Check your e-mail and pm's re the tickets :wink:



neil millard tt said:


> HI PAUL WILL TRY TWO GET THERE THIS TIME. NEIL


Look forward to seeing you again Neil - any new mods?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> No change it to a Wednesday :x


Sorry again mate - can't let my regulars down can I :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thursday is good for me...but I might have to come on my own.... 

Will you all look after me?? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Thursday is good for me...but I might have to come on my own....
> 
> Will you all look after me?? :wink:


We will if needs be but I reckon you can probably look after yourself pretty well!!!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the date change, count me in 

Will the outdoor BBQ be running, this may give us the opertunity to sit outside and eat/drink looking at the wonderfull TT's 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Thanks for the date change, count me in
> 
> Will the outdoor BBQ be running, this may give us the opertunity to sit outside and eat/drink looking at the wonderfull TT's 8)


No probs Dale.

I asked them about the BBQ but it appears thay won't be having one after all. Either I heard them wrong or they've changed their minds  They are having an outside Bar though - not sure if it will be open on a Thursday or whether it's just for weekends.


----------



## mxb3934 (Jan 29, 2006)

Count me in this time :wink:

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I just hope that I can remember this one :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Will be good to see you Mark and Paul.

It's less than a couple of weeks so hopefully you'll remember Paul!!

Any more fancy coming along?


----------



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)

I suppose I should make a guest appearance :wink:

The other half might want to come so she doesn't have to cook :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh go on then, twist my arm :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BenS said:


> I suppose I should make a guest appearance :wink:
> 
> The other half might want to come so she doesn't have to cook :lol:


Well done that man....and your other half is more than welcome 



JayGemson said:


> Oh go on then, twist my arm :lol:


Excellent news Jay - angel eyes parade again! [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)

wish I had some angel eyes  will feel left out.

How much and where:?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BenS said:


> wish I had some angel eyes  will feel left out.
> 
> How much and where:?:


You should meet the man who designs and fits them if he turns up - it's Wasim - "was" on here


----------



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> BenS said:
> 
> 
> > wish I had some angel eyes  will feel left out.
> ...


Was - are you there? - if so, please come to the Bucks meet on 22nd June


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BenS said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > BenS said:
> ...


There are a few in front of you in the queue though :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> There are a few in front of you in the queue though :wink:


Me being one of them hopefully :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Any more for any more - go on you know you want to 

The most daylight available for any evening meet this year and great cars, company and food......what more could you ask for? (answers on a postcard please - Best answer gets a free pint :wink


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

What more could i ask? Hmmmm That it be held on a Wednesday? :wink:

Now wheres my free pint?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm going to try and come along to this meeting. I'll be coming from Swindon, so might be a bit late depending on traffic.

Simon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> What more could i ask? Hmmmm That it be held on a Wednesday? :wink:
> 
> Now wheres my free pint?


Not a good enough answer mate :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

tdk said:


> I'm going to try and come along to this meeting. I'll be coming from Swindon, so might be a bit late depending on traffic.
> 
> Simon.


Excellent news - would be good to see you again Simon


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > What more could i ask? Hmmmm That it be held on a Wednesday? :wink:
> ...


Maybe. But if no one else answers. Mine will be the only answer and then i'll get the free pint


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


I'll buy you one tomorrow :wink:

So - pint of water then is it :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I was hoping you was thinking the same as me. A pint of Diamonds :roll: Ohwell i cant have it all


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Some of the Surrey boys coming up to join our meet too now


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Some of the Surrey boys coming up to join our meet too now


More the beTTer :lol:


----------



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Bad news I'm afraid 

Gonna miss the meet next Thursday due to interviews I'm doing at work from 9am to 6.30pm to replace my Marketing Exec - gonna be along day. Got the same on the Friday as well. Didn't have flexibility on interviews as I need to get someone on the team asap due to increasing work load.

On another note, do you have any absolutte mags I could borrow for a few days - I will return them, honest  Let me know and I can come round and pick them up.

Cheers for now
Ben


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hopefully next month then 

Yep I've got the whole set of absoluTTe mags - I'll pm my address.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Hopefully next month then
> 
> Yep I've got the whole set of absoluTTe mags - I'll pm my address.


What other mags do you have :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully next month then
> ...


Err.....none.....honest guv


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

THURSDAY night folks - look forward to seeing you all


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

eeerr can you please change me from a 'hopefully' to a definate 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> eeerr can you please change me from a 'hopefully' to a definate 8)


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Was can you please bring the Vag com drivers we were discussing last time?
Thanks


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dale,

Same time, same place for a run down to the Mulberry Bush?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Argh not another cancellation 

Just realised my tires are on the limit and I wont be able to get new ones until Saturday  Trying to minimise the number of miles I'm doing until then to just necessary journeys. So sorry Paul and everyone else, hope you have a brilliant evening and I promise to see some of you at Poole Quay and Gaydon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Argh not another cancellation
> 
> Just realised my tires are on the limit and I wont be able to get new ones until Saturday  Trying to minimise the number of miles I'm doing until then to just necessary journeys. So sorry Paul and everyone else, hope you have a brilliant evening and I promise to see some of you at Poole Quay and Gaydon


Nooooo 

Bad news Jay - See you next Friday pm at Chieveley 2.30pm 

We will get you back to a Bucks Bash one of these days!!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Dale,
> 
> Same time, same place for a run down to the Mulberry Bush?


Is that a run or a BLAST......See you there all those who cancel are missing a fantastic venue and great meet. Shame on you all :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale,
> ...


Nope - a nice gentle run  Fed up with cleaning flies off the front bumper :roll:

17 on the list for tonight - looks like it's going to be a good one  Everybody had better turn up - nice fine evening forecast too [smiley=sunny.gif] Don't forget your cameras (and change for the bill :wink: )


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Nope - a nice gentle run  Fed up with cleaning flies off the front bumper :roll:
> 
> 16 on the list for tonight - looks like it's going to be a good one  Everybody had better turn up - nice fine evening forecast too [smiley=sunny.gif] Don't forget your cameras (and change for the bill :wink: )


Best behave tonight, Miss Bears will be joining us :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope - a nice gentle run  Fed up with cleaning flies off the front bumper :roll:
> ...


Quick, think of some topics of conversation other than TTs :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Quick, think of some topics of conversation other than TTs :lol:


Still thinking......................as long as no-one mentions *REMAP 3.2 APS* we should be all right!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Quick, think of some topics of conversation other than TTs :lol:
> ...


Not told her then :roll: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


No need! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Should the title of this thread read TONIGHT????

:wink: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Should the title of this thread read TONIGHT????
> 
> :wink: :wink:


Err...it does







:wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Should the title of this thread read TONIGHT????
> ...


I won't tell anyone if you don't!!

:lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

See you all later


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I'm in the dog house


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


[smiley=oops.gif] It wasn't me :?

Thanks to everyone who came last night - great evening and fantastic to see so many gleaming TTs [smiley=sunny.gif]

Kam & Tej - your TTs are surely 2 of the best on the Forum - absolutely stunning...no matter how big yer calipers are :roll: :lol:

Dave - thanks for the blast in the Evo - what an animal of a car...I still need a wee :lol: 

See some of you at AmD or Poole or Gaydon or all three or next month 

Photos downloading now - will post some later....


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> [smiley=oops.gif] It wasn't me :?
> 
> Dave - thanks for the blast in the Evo - what an animal of a car...I still need a wee :lol:


I'm sure the truth will unfold :evil:

just to echo what Paul said, Dave that is one aswome motor, sure made all those TT's look a little slow in comparison.

Great night, my belly hurts form all those eggs [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=oops.gif] It wasn't me :?
> ...


Well at least you did a good deed for the evening - the chef now knows what a 'brace' is :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks everybody for a great evening, especially Paul for organising it. I hope to see lots of pics here. See you all at Gaydon next month.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Great night Guys & Girls.

Great location, great company and a nice turn out.

Thanks for the comments Paul :wink: ......still think you should have paid the bill 

looking forward to the next one!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Paul, Dale, Mark - your faces were a picture when you all piled out Bloke Magnet!! A mixture of a beaming smile and sheer terror!!! David's glad you enjoyed it, although he hopes no-one got stopped on the way home as he seems to have flushed out all the local plod! Can't think how?? :wink:

It was a great night, I can't believe the bill worked out so cheap! Good to see you all again, and see you at Gaydon.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> Paul, Dale, Mark - your faces were a picture when you all piled out Bloke Magnet!! A mixture of a beaming smile and sheer terror!!! David's glad you enjoyed it, although he hopes no-one got stopped on the way home as he seems to have flushed out all the local plod! Can't think how?? :wink:
> 
> It was a great night, I can't believe the bill worked out so cheap! Good to see you all again, and see you at Gaydon.


Have the nail marks been removed from the grab handle yet, pold were still out at the bottom of the hill 

Did'nt we decide its now called minge blue :lol:

Glad David had a good time, need to get jamie there next in his new car for the next meet taxi service


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Is Jamie getting a new car??

:roll:

:wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> Is Jamie getting a new car??
> 
> :roll:
> 
> :wink:


i think he's mentioned it a few times before! not sure what though :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I can't beleive he's kept so quiet about it! It must be at least, ooh, 5 seconds since he last mentioned it!

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A few pics as promised - had to muck around a fair bit with the last few as it was darker than I remembered :? Need to do some playing with exposure settings next time I try this. Apologiea for not getting pics of all the cars in daylight - was enjoying my pint too much :roll:

TTej and kam's instantly recogniseable and with a supporting cast of markTT225, mine, thebears' silver roadie and ttvic's green one.




























The full line-up (minus Neil's TT and Paul (MAPG)'s S2 as they had left early)




























Pretty pleased with the last 2 - some nice warm colours


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

great photos, the last one is the best.

Cant wait for the drive by video to appear!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Nice photos Paul, have to agree the last one is great :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great pics Paul, last one is fantasic.

Thanks for inviting me to the meet. Really good fun and great meeting alll you guys and girls.

A bit strange but i think this meet definatly has the highest concentration of Angel eyes in the country

Im joining you at Poole now, so see you then.

Ill get the video up in a bit


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> Great pics Paul, last one is fantasic.
> 
> Thanks for inviting me to the meet. Really good fun and great meeting alll you guys and girls.
> 
> ...


Excellent news Tej,

Do you fancy joining us for the cruise down? - should be at Chievely Services (M4/A34 junction) at around 2:30pm

Looking forward to the video


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Here is the Video and a couple of pics.

I havent used photobucket for hosting videos yet so hope this works.

Bucks, a TT meet and car boot sale in one









Lots of polished bonnets









heres the video: Thanks to Dave and Kam for getting this shot


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Did you use a supermarket trolley again for the vid?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nando said:


> Did you use a supermarket trolley again for the vid?


They looked for one but had to settle for an Evo6 instead :roll: :lol:

Some more pics - taken by Vic:

Various of all the TT's in that came last night:





































And was' gorgeous Avus and red S-line...










A bit of a theme going on here me thinks:

Spoilers.....









Fuel Caps...
















and if there was any doubt left over who's got the biggest calipers......















:wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Great meet and great pictures Paul.

I think I've just about recovered from that ride in the Evo [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] , flippin mental car. Not sure I could live with that on a daily basis, but must be awesome on a track.

Here's a stiched photo from last night. PM me if you need the high res version.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Great meet and great pictures Paul.
> 
> I think I've just about recovered from that ride in the Evo [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] , flippin mental car. Not sure I could live with that on a daily basis, but must be awesome on a track.
> 
> Here's a stiched photo from last night. PM me if you need the high res version.


Nice stitch pic Mark - glad you managed to sort one out - I tried and failed miserably at the May meet


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTje body colour sky blue and clouds well cool


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> and if there was any doubt left over who's got the biggest calipers......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god my calipers look small 

Great pics Vic, and that really does look like sky blue. Still trying to get mine as shiney as Pauls in his sig!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TTej said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > and if there was any doubt left over who's got the biggest calipers......
> ...


They might be a bit smaller than the porsche calipers but they still look great :!:

Wish I could have made it but I was working away in cornwall


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Great shots all!

Would have been funny seeing me in a shopping trolley with Tej pushing 

Tej, not to many mods to copy until you match mine :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I NEED ANGEL EYES!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> I NEED ANGEL EYES!


Will she let you have them? :wink:

Better tell Miss Bears first methinks :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > I NEED ANGEL EYES!
> ...


Already told her!! :lol:

Hope this weather stays for tomorrow, been out TT cleaning all day [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> Tej, not to many mods to copy until you match mine :wink:


oh i see its like that now, well dont worry kam all the mods you copied of me, i see it as a compliment.

LOL, tell you one mod of yours i wont be doing, the carrot front end and those really REALLY nice button covers


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Already told her!! :lol:

ah, but did she agree :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

kam said:


> ah, but did she agree :wink:


Still not talking to me some could'nt get an answer....... :roll:

That means yes in my book :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey guys, great pics! Nice to see the one of David doing an impression of the Evo - flames coming out of his bum!!

Mark - the evo is easy to live with. If you drive it normally it behaves just like a normal family saloon. You don't HAVE to loon it around everywhere! :wink:


----------

